# How to remove messed up Facebook App



## MuGGzy (Sep 11, 2011)

DX, Liberty ROM, I installed a theme a while back and now my FB app is all messed up with incorrectly colored backgrounds and fonts. I want to remove it and replace it with a stock version or overwrite the "themed" version with something more normal. I am familiar with manually removing stuff like Swype etc but just don't know whick to hit for the Facebook app.
If I have to go into the system folders and rename APKs etc, which ones? Otherwise, what is the best way to get this done?

If it matters I started with Liberty GB, then applied an electric blue theme that mad FB black, then I installed the GB Juiced them and all but FB is great.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

should be in /system/app folder named facebook.apk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If you need a free root access file explorer, you can use yaffs file explorer.
It's not as user-friendly as root file explorer, but it's free!


----------

